# John Robert Robinson



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Im back again and still searching for info on my ancestors. This time Id be obliged for any help you can offer in tracing my GGfathers exploits as a Grimsby fisherman. John Robert Robinson might have been known as Jack I dont know, he was born around 1866 not in Grimsby but he married in Grimsby in 1890, on his wedding cert it states he was a fisherman, shame it doesnt make a note of the trawler he served on! That is basically all I know about him other than he frequently came home to GY as he had 12 children! and died in 1918 at home in Victor St Grimsby. He doesnt appear on the 1891/1901 or 1911 census so I assume he was at sea. Anybody got any ideas as to where I start looking?
Thanks Rexy


----------



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

rexy said:


> Hi Im back again and still searching for info on my ancestors. This time Id be obliged for any help you can offer in tracing my GGfathers exploits as a Grimsby fisherman. John Robert Robinson might have been known as Jack I dont know, he was born around 1866 not in Grimsby but he married in Grimsby in 1890, on his wedding cert it states he was a fisherman, shame it doesnt make a note of the trawler he served on! That is basically all I know about him other than he frequently came home to GY as he had 12 children! and died in 1918 at home in Victor St Grimsby. He doesnt appear on the 1891/1901 or 1911 census so I assume he was at sea. Anybody got any ideas as to where I start looking?
> Thanks Rexy


I know its a couple of years down the line but I have a little more info on the elusive John Robert Robinson 1866-1918. It would appear that he comes form Salford and came to Grimsby to be a fisherman and enrolled as an apprentice in 1875, I have a copy of his indentures. The strange part is that he was sometimes known by an alias namely Harry Carden, from Salford and his indentures are under this name with a handwritten message saying he was also known as JRRobinson! It would appear that for some reason he flitted between the two names, his marriage was as John as was his death, and I cant find anybody under the name Carden in census in Grimsby. On his indentures he gave his next of kin (mother) no name!!!! living at 14 Dale St Manchester. Ive explored numerous avenues with no success, so if anybody out there recognises this name any info would be sincerely appreciated, and hopefully help me piece him back together.
Thanks Tony


----------

